# Green Grass and Golden Tails - Tailing Reds in North Carolina



## el9surf

Sweet video. Do you have consistent sight fishing up there, or do you have to wait for the flood tide?


----------



## ethank

That's what we want to see!! Nice video


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Nothing,NOTHING like Reds in the grass,sight fishing!!! Beautiful & thanks!


----------



## blondmonkey777

Nice gotta love flood tide! One of these days I'm going 3 deep on my boat and having someone just film it


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

Nice man! Awesome vid.. Nice hat too! I just made howler bro pro/guide sponsor. Love there stuff. Keep it up bro!


----------



## johnmauser

Thanks for the kind words everyone.




> Sweet video. Do you have consistent sight fishing up there, or do you have to wait for the flood tide?



On average we get about 5-10 days during the month when the flood tides are high enough for the reds to get up into the Spartina grass. Otherwise I fish the lower tides and look for signs of fish pushing in 6-18" of water. In the winter here, our backwaters turn crystal clear and you can consistently sight fish schools of several hundred reds if you know where to find them.


----------



## Net 30

Damn...that's got to be addictive............ 

Curious - how much time do you get before the tide leaves you stranded?


----------



## johnmauser

> Damn...that's got to be addictive............
> 
> Curious - how much time do you get before the tide leaves you stranded?


It depends on how much tide we get, but on average, maybe about 3 hours. You can usually get on the flat (and so can the fish) about an hour or two before high tide. Then you have an hour of slack tide, and then when it starts dropping out you got a little time before the fish and the water is gone.


----------



## anytide

sweet!
[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Shadowcast

Awesome video John! I especially like the maneuvering of the skiff through the creeks


----------



## shiprock8

Very nice! Really enjoyable and relaxing music as well.


----------



## grovesnatcher

Really cool videos, I like them a lot esp the running tight in the grass and the time lapse shore line.


----------



## hferrell87

Sick Video!


----------



## permitchaser

I go to Oak Island about 3 times a year. Did u fish near there


----------



## johnmauser

I'm North of there, but that's a great area.


----------



## permitchaser

What is the best time of year for big reds near Bald Head Island or the intercostal behind Oak island


----------



## johnmauser

What do you consider big? The reds in the marshes of NC (including bald head and oak island) average 18-30". Fish of that size can be caught 12 months a year. Occasionally you will see them bigger but it's not common. April - Sept brings the fish tailing in the flooded grass. Fall and Winter can be an excellent fishery during the low tides. The fish can get a little lockjaw around the month of May, but most months are great. 

On the other hand, if you drive a bit North to the Neuse River/Pamlico Sound area, there is a major fishery for big redfish August-September. On bait, it's not uncommon to catch several fish in the 25-50lb range in a few hours. These fish are in 5-15ft of water, so up until this year, it has been primarily a bait fishery. Through the efforts of a few individuals, a lot of those fish were caught this year on flies and soft plastics. I think the fly fishery for these fish is going to become a big thing over the next few years.


----------



## permitchaser

Thanks Mauser. I am restoring my flats boat that should be done in a month I tie my own Red Fish flys and would like to try them on those reds. I may be up around Easter


----------

